# Avebury



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Took a trip to Avebury stonecircle at the weekend, didn't find it as impressive as Stonehenge but only because it is such a big site you can't take it all in visually in one go like you can at Stonehenge. Still an impressive site in it's own right with a lot of history and mysticism surrounding it, I love visiting these ancient sites and the real sense of history and time you get from them.



__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYrRH


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYrRH


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYrRH


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYrRH


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYdKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/SKYrRH


__
https://flic.kr/p/TW6NqQ


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The first stone looks like it has a face (if you screw your eyes up). Been there yonks ago, and agree the site is quite spread out.

Thanks

mike


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I liked going there when I lived in West Berkshire and I personally always found it more impressive than Stonehenge, simply because of the access to the site. What they have identified that is still underground. If restored and managed well, will make it breathtaking.


----------

